# short coat X long coat



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok.. so I haven't really thought about this until now but I was wondering what kind of coat Chloe is going to have as an adult. Her mother is a long coat chi and her father is a short coat. I just always assumed she would be long coat because her fur is much longer than a short coat. Right now she just lost her baby coat and is getting a much different texture of fur. Her hair is longer around the ears and tail.. and everywhere else is kinda of in between. So my question is will she be be in between a long coat and short coat chi.. or is the long coat just a dominant trait.

heres a recent picture of her (sorry it's kinda blurry but you can kinda see what I'm talking about)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I can post some better ones tomorrow if it helps


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a long coat to me


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I would say Medium coat, if her hair on her back gets longer than I would say long.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Munchkin CSC said:


> I would say Medium coat, if her hair on her back gets longer than I would say long.


Hmmmm...I never knew there was such a thing. I thought there are only 2 categories. Long or short. You learn something every day 

Lori


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

She's just a long coat. Don't worry.  If they loose their puppycoat, they are always a little ugly lol. The hair will grow back, it takes for about 2 years untill they have their final coat.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She's a long coat, she's just a little fuzzy right now heh. But all chis are either long or short. Some short coats can look a little fuzzy if they have an undercoat, but their fur is still much MUCH shorter than Chloe's


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She looks alot like Sassie and both of Sassie's parents were long coat. I think we're just in the ugly duckling phase and they will eventually have beautiful coats. (and be swans, lol!)


ETA:

See..they really are long lost sisters, lol:


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! The ugly duckling stage just cracks me right up.. right now Chloe looks like a little goofball. I can't wait to see how she is going to look with her adult coat.

Wow Sassie really does remind me soo much of Chloe, its crazy lol! I can't wait to see how they grow and if they will continue to look like long lost sisters ;-)


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Yogi is a mix between smooth and long and he is much shorter.
He is only two months. I am also curios to see what his coat will be.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep lc mine is going is still going through his awkward coat stage and he is a year old, lol!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Chloe is a long coat chi. There are various lengths of fur for a long coat chi.

My late 15-year old chi was a long coat. One of her parents were a long coat and the other parent was a short coat. Therefore, her fur was a medium length long coat.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you have a picture of her as an adult and as a pup?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> My late 15-year old chi was a long coat. One of her parents were a long coat and the other parent was a short coat. Therefore, her fur was a medium length long coat.


Just wanted to clarify that's not really the way the genetics works ^_^ Long coats can come from two short coats, two long coats, or a long and short coat parent. The fur length is determined by yet another set of genes, not related to the fact that one parent may or may not be a short coat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

This might make you feel slightly better, Zero during 'puppy uglies'










Zero now


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! I feel much better after seeing Zero!! He's such a handsome little chi!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

o wow! what a difference.. his little ear hairs reminds me of chloe's haha.. i can't waitto see what shes going to look like


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

PS he is such a studd!!!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

A long coat. When you breed a long coat and a short coat, they either come out long or short. There is no in between. Pepi's father is a short coat and look at his big, beautiful mane!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

lol, 'puppy uglies' indeed. I don't think Zero could be ugly if he tried


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Sarah..do you know how old Zero was in the first picture? From that view, it doesn't look like he grew very much from the first picture to the next.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He was 18 weeks in that photo, he was approx 3lbs (I know he was 3 1/2 lbs when he was 6 months) he's now 5lbs but he is a but hefty atm, I don't think he grew too much more in height but he filled out a lot he's got a pretty wide rib cage and he's quite muscular under all that fuzz lol.


----------

